# Canon launches their own official forum and one of the first posts is...



## traveller (Nov 14, 2012)

"while i continue to be a loyal Canon user, Canon lacks behind Nikon in picture quality, why is that?"

http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/General-Discussion/while-i-continue-to-be-a-loyal-Canon-user-Canon-lacks-behind/m-p/1249#M114

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 14, 2012)

That's interesting. Anyway, that's good to see Canon has its forum. We will see some different ideas from there.


----------



## bvukich (Nov 14, 2012)

Let the DXO flame-wars commence...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 14, 2012)

Answer: Because none of our cameras have the sensor of the D800. We will never have a camera as good as the D800.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Nov 14, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Answer: Because none of our cameras have the sensor of the D800. We will never have a camera as good as the D800.



You really think so? That would imply Canon has decided their current range of sensors is perfect and no improvement is possible or necessary. That seems highly unlikely to me. Canon's sensors were way ahead of anything Nikon had for years, so you could have said the same thing about Nikon until their recent models came out.

Nikon may have leapfrogged Canon for now and caught them napping, but I doubt the Canon execs are saying, Oh well, they beat us - time to throw in the towel and give up our multi-million dollar business. The apparent sightings of a high MP Canon in the field, supposedly sporting advanced new sensor technology, would seem to bear that out.


----------



## zim (Nov 14, 2012)

I found this post amusing

http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/Camera/Canon-Pricing-Policy/m-p/1535#M323

tumbleweed time ;D ;D ;D


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Blame the camera, brilliant.


----------



## And-Rew (Nov 14, 2012)

zim said:


> I found this post amusing
> 
> http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/Camera/Canon-Pricing-Policy/m-p/1535#M323
> 
> tumbleweed time ;D ;D ;D



Yeah - i always find those questions amusing, as the UK just seems like a good place for companies to screw the customer! 

Those in the States just smile at how they're not getting screwed! But let's not just blame Canon - let's mention Apple, M$, Adobe - just for starters. I'm quite sure the list goes on but as a Brit being screwed by the EU and the States - I've accepted my lot in life! :-X


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 14, 2012)

traveller said:


> "while i continue to be a loyal Canon user, Canon lacks behind Nikon in picture quality, why is that?"



I wonder if this forum was a clever move by Canon - they can't have a forum full or trolls or people who (for good reason) think that Nikon bodies have the edge, on the other hand they cannot censor posts too much w/o getting bad press and Internet karma. Better leave the Canon bashing to 3rd party forums like CR :->


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am totally convinced that everyone on this forum is incapable of understanding humor/sarcasm. I would suggest going out sometime. The social experience is invaluable.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 14, 2012)

DigitalDivide said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Answer: Because none of our cameras have the sensor of the D800. We will never have a camera as good as the D800.
> ...



Really? You cannot be serious. I highly suggest getting out more.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I am totally convinced that everyone on this forum is incapable of understanding humor/sarcasm. I would suggest going out sometime. The social experience is invaluable.


Whenever there is a new announcement, we are flooded with whining posts and trolls. People tent to get tired of it and jump on anything remotely like a troll.
Its best to avoid humor posts for a few weeks.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm not sure some of the people here have ever been out of their mother's basement.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Nov 15, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally convinced that everyone on this forum is incapable of understanding humor/sarcasm. I would suggest going out sometime. The social experience is invaluable.
> ...


And whatever you do, don't say that the new product seems interesting and that Canon might have done something good. Then the real bashing starts. That's why I cancelled my account a month or so ago. But I couldn't stay away too long, but with intention of staying away from all product announcement discussions. Let's see how that lasts.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 15, 2012)

it is tough to read sarcasm it really is a spoken humour...


----------



## DigitalDivide (Nov 15, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I am totally convinced that everyone on this forum is incapable of understanding humor/sarcasm. I would suggest going out sometime. The social experience is invaluable.



On the contrary, I'm sure most of us understand sarcasm just fine, and many even embrace it  Reading minds, and inferring the precise intent of a written post, eludes me, however. Had I assumed you were being sarcastic when in fact you were not, you might quite rightly have taken offense. I generally find it better to take statements at face value unless I have good reason to do otherwise. On the rare occasions on which I am forced to leave my basement, that is... :


----------

